# Ramsey 100b How-to



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I am starting a how-to on how to solder the Ramsey 100b transmitter if anyone wants to use it in their haunt. It will depend on how well it is recieved among the members if I continue. But I noticed I am not the best at how-to video so be prepared for a lot of Ummms, and breathing heavy in the videos. I will have to remind myself not to do that.

This is the first video on what software I am using to controll all the action for the Transmitter. Remember I am a dork in trainning. You can laugh.






Next is the soldering of the Display board. There are two parts.






This is part 2


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

So far it looks good, look forward to the next vid!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks jeff. I actually screwed up and entered the wrong video for part one. It is fixed now.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> be prepared for a lot of Ummms, and breathing heavy in the videos.
> Youart2.mpg


PERV!!!

lol!

Great job, look forward to more!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Me too Doc...I've enjoyed what I've seen so far and Mark is talking....LOL

He's such a shy guy!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I hate talking. It is easier being a wise ass on the forum.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

lol...ass yes...wise...should we put that up to a vote???


DeathTouch said:


> I hate talking. It is easier being a wise ass on the forum.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Mark, you did a great job man..Your info was conveyed well in those vids. MORE!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok fine. I am making the rest now. I just finished up the transmitter today. Found out that I have to change my freq to 101.3. Some one else is on my freq.

Also found out that the connectors on the display board need to be on the other side of the board like the caps that I was taking about.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

cool beans, can't wait!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok here are the last two videos. Thanks for putting up with me.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I'll view while I'm in bed watching TV...thanks again Mark for doing this!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I made some commercials for this year that I wanted to share. They are good enough.


----------

